# ftp unter suse 9.0



## metalgear (22. Juni 2004)

hallo... 
ich möchte unter SuSE 9 einen FTP-Server einrichten... etwa so in dem Stil wie "Cerberus ftp" unter windoof... kennt Ihr für SuSE 'n einigermaßen gutes, sicheres und vor allem schlankes prog, dass net unnötig viel Performance frisst ? 
Ich hab schon die cd's durchsucht und  "alle"  Seiten durchforstet - aber nopes.
Ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich eine ältere Maschine verwenden werde (PII 266, 64 mb), aber das dürfte kein Problem sein - ich hab mit dem System  schon einige Testläufe gemacht, und mit  blackbox als windowmanager läuft fast alles so schnell wie unter gnome auf nem Athlon 1800 ^^

Wenn Ihr  ne Idee habt, dass sagt bescheid ...

ach ja... und das ganze als rpm wär echt genial  

danke schonmal


----------



## mathiu (22. Juni 2004)

suse liefert soweit ich weiss vsftpd mit..aber es gibt jede Menge FTP-Server für Linux...ein weiterer wäre zum Beispiel ProFTPd..

Wenn der FTP-Server über inetd (bsw. xinetd) gestartet wird benötigt er keine Performance, solange kein Zugriff da ist. Viel braucht er auch sonst nicht.


----------



## metalgear (22. Juni 2004)

Danke... damit fun.zt 's 's sicherlich


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juni 2004)

metalgear, nimm dich bitte zusammen, und vermeide Ausdrücke wie "funtzen", "nope" und "Windoof". Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso das erstere im Badword-Filter steht, und zweiteres und dritteres wird nicht gern gehört. Zudem solltest du deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung überarbeiten.


----------



## metalgear (22. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *metalgear, nimm dich bitte zusammen, und vermeide Ausdrücke wie "funtzen", "nope" und "Windoof". Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso das erstere im Badword-Filter steht, und zweiteres und dritteres wird nicht gern gehört. Zudem solltest du deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung überarbeiten. *



 AHA?! okay... ich hab ja für vieles Verständnis... und auch wenn Wörter wie fun*en, windo*f und nop**s alles andere als verwerflich, abstoßend oder sonst noch was sind, und nirgendwo sonst auf dem Index stehen, und ich diese sche*ss übertriebenen, kleinkarrierten Foren-Regel-Nettiquetten langsam zum "übergeben" finde (genau so wie blöde  Anglizismen á a "bad-word"), werde ich mich dran halten... vielleicht sollte mal jemand den "bad word" index veröffentlichen ?! Echt - da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.  Und mal ganz davon abgesehen: Was hast Du an meiner Groß- und Kleinschreibung auszusetzen? Korrekter gehts doch wirklich fast net mehr.


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juni 2004)

Ich rate dir jetzt im guten, dich abzuregen und über meinen Post, bzw. deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung nachzudenken. Wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass sie korrekt ist, hast du wohl die Schuljahre zwei bis fünf gefehlt.


----------



## mathiu (23. Juni 2004)

bei "jetzt im guten" ist auch ein Gross/Klein-Schreibfehler


----------



## JohannesR (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mathiu _
> *bei "jetzt im guten" ist auch ein Gross/Klein-Schreibfehler  *


Es geht nicht um einzelne Groß- und Kleinschreib-Fehler, sondern um die völlige Resistenz gegenüber allen Grundregeln der Rechtschreibung. Niemand ist perfekt, das erwarten wir auch nicht. Aber das was metalgear da abgeliefert hat, trotzt jeder Beschreibung. Soll ich mal meinen kleinen Bruder fragen, wieviele Rechtschreibfehler ihm spontan in seinem Post auffallen?


----------



## mathiu (23. Juni 2004)

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass man gewisse Grundregeln aufstellt, auch was die Rechtschreibung anbelangt. Aber es gibt extrem viele Leute, die nicht sehr gut in der Rechtschreibung bewandert sind, oder sogar sehr schlecht. Deswegen sind sie noch lange nicht "dumm". Klar gibt es auf der anderen Seite auch Poster, die sich aus reiner Faulheit nicht an die Rechtschreibung halten.... Ich will nicht darüber diskutieren, was bei metalgear zutrifft...aber jemanden wegen seiner Rechtschreibung anzuprangern muss nicht immer richtig sein.
Man denke da an Legasteniker.


----------



## JohannesR (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mathiu _
> *Ich kann schon verstehen, dass man gewisse Grundregeln aufstellt, auch was die Rechtschreibung anbelangt. Aber es gibt extrem viele Leute, die nicht sehr gut in der Rechtschreibung bewandert sind, oder sogar sehr schlecht. Deswegen sind sie noch lange nicht "dumm". Klar gibt es auf der anderen Seite auch Poster, die sich aus reiner Faulheit nicht an die Rechtschreibung halten.... Ich will nicht darüber diskutieren, was bei metalgear zutrifft...aber jemanden wegen seiner Rechtschreibung anzuprangern muss nicht immer richtig sein.
> Man denke da an Legasteniker. *



Natürlich ist es nicht immer Faulheit oder Bösartigkeit, aber in 95% aller Fälle ist es so. Das Anmeldeminimalalter beträgt 16 Jahre. Mit 16 Jahren sollte jeder, und ich betone es nochmal, *jeder* in der Lage sein, halbwegs lesbare Beiträge verfassen zu können. Ich bin, grade in diesem Fall, so dreist, und unterstelle metalgear faulheit! An seinem kindischen Reply auf meine Kritik sieht man ja, dass er einen anständigen Wortschatz besitzt, was für mich ein Anzeichen für eine ausreichende Bildung ist. Und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit diesem Legasteniker-Unsinn. So viele Legasteniker gibt es auf der ganzen Welt nicht, wie sie sich hier im Forum zu sammeln scheinen. Meine Kritik war völlig ruhig und sachlich, und es ist meine Aufgabe als Moderator, auf das einhalten unserer Regeln zu pochen. Wenn das jemandem hier nicht passt - bitte, es steht euch frei zu gehen.
Ich hab die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll von der ignoraten, faul-dreisten, dummen Art und Weise, wie einige User hier versuchen, völlig ohne Aufwand an Hilfe zu kommen.
Wer Hilfe erwartet sollte auch bereit sein, seine Beiträge regelkonform und höflich zu formulieren. Das ist der Preis, den jeder bereit sein muss zu zahlen. Wenn euch das wirklich so schwer fällt seid ihr hier fehl am Platz.

Punkt! Es wird nicht weiter darüber diskutiert. Ich denke, ich habe den Standpunkt den ich, und den tutorials.de vertritt, klar dargestellt.


----------

